# Thanks Mechanical Board, Passed PE



## Yingli (Dec 30, 2009)

I was suppressed that I passed the exam, this was my first attempt. I am lucky I don’t have to take it again. I want to thanks you all who provided good information and answered questions in the mechanical group board, especially thanks, JoeysVee, buick455, chaocl and POPAC.

Wish buick455 and chaocl get the good results soon and happy New Year!!

Yingli


----------



## JoeysVee (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations Yingli!!!!!!!

I was hoping you would pass!

Now, I'm really hoping Buick445 and chaocl pass this thing also. I'm really pulling for those guys! I'm very surprised POPAC didn't pass this thing....I seriously thought he knew this stuff better than all the rest of us. I'm sure he'll get it next time!

Enjoy this moment Yingli...you will remember this day forever!


----------



## chaocl (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations Yingli!

Happy New Year to you, JoeysVee, Buick455 and everyone in the Engineering Board.

Now I am going to wait about another 4 weeks for my result.


----------

